# Can't delete certain folders on secondary drive



## DigitalManDan (Jun 15, 2019)

Really wish Windows would not create temp? folders on my other drives. For some reason there's a "Program Files" folder on one of my data drives. There's also a folder with GUID name.

The "Program Files" folder has a "ModifiableWindowsApps" folder inside but other than that they are both empty. What's weird is that when I try to delete it, it says I require permission from myself to make changes to this folder. I even took ownership of it.

The GUID folder looks like a temporary directory for SQL Server possibly but can't delete. 

F:\953193139d2b89803d501a531a15
-1028_cht_lp
...
setup.exe
setup.exe.config
sqlsetupbootstrapper.dll
sqmapi.dll


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

One way to do it is to temporarily boot and run the computer from a different Operating System and then delete whatever you like. (Be careful though).

A "Live" CD/DVD or USB flash drive contains a complete bootable computer operating system (OS). When you boot a computer from it, that OS loads into, and then runs from memory instead of a hard drive. This allows you to run an OS without installing it or making any changes to a computer's current configuration.

To create one, download an ISO file containing the OS you want to use, (such as Ubuntu, Slax or Zorin), then use something like ISO Recorder to burn it to a CD/DVD or USB key.

Now boot your computer from this disc/key and your computer will be running that OS instead of the one on its hard drive.​
When you're done, simply reboot your PC from the hard drive (SSD) as you normally would.


----------



## DigitalManDan (Jun 15, 2019)

Thanks. I guess booting into Windows 10 repair mode and going into the command prompt might allow it as well.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Problem: Some Windows files cannot be deleted when Windows is running because they are protected by Windows. 

Solution: Don't load Windows.


----------

